# Kein Treiber vorhanden :-(



## ava99 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo Community ! 

Habe es gewagt Windows Vista zu installieren. Läuft eigentlich ganz gut. Nur für betimmte Geräte da finde ich keine Treiber. Und zwar wollte ich mein Fax T-Fax 7960 installieren doch leider bringt er eine Fehlermeldung und bricht dann die Installation einfach ab. 

habe 1000x mal  aber leider nichts gefunden oder nur negatives. hat einer eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann oder mir gleich einen neuen Drucker kaufen zu müssen.Möchte eigentlich nur die Druck.- Funktion des Gerätes nutzen. 

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus 


Grüße 

Ava99


----------



## Comenius (26. Juli 2007)

Hi,



> hat einer eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann[...]



Bist du denn auf Vista angewiesen?

Vergleicht man Vista mit XP... Nein, lieber nicht 

Falls du es nur zum Spaß haben möchtest - aber nur Ärger damit hast - würde ich einfach wieder wechseln.

Gruss
Commi


----------



## ava99 (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo ! 

Nein bin nicht auf Vista angewiesen. Hatte es zu Testzwecken mal installiert und wollte es zum Laufen bringen. Aber nach einem Telefonat mit der Telekom. die meinten nur es gibt und wird nie einen Treiber geben :-( 

Grüße Ava99


----------



## BMF2209 (2. August 2007)

Servus, hab auch (dummerweise) zum "Spass" Vista Ultimate installiert.

Bei mir ist allerdings das Problem dass anscheinend kein Treiber für den Audiocontroller gefunden werden kann...

Ich bin davon ausgegangen das Audiocontroller für Soundkarte steht (korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte).Es konnte trotz vorhandener CD kein Treiber gefunden werden...

Was mach ich jetzt?

Würde nur ungern wieder auf XP umsteigen....


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. August 2007)

@BMF2209: Argh! Zum Spaß Vista? Ich kann mein hart verdientes Geld auch für anderen Spaß ausgeben von dem ich auch etwas habe 

Die wichtigste Angabe fehlt: Welcher Audiocontroller befindet sich in deinem Rechner?
Audiocontroller steht nicht nur für Soundkarte, wenn die Soundkarte z. B. auch noch Firewire und sonstige Ports hat, könnte Audiocontroller oder Multimedia ... , oder ähnliches da stehen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. August 2007)

Du findest bestimmt beim Hersteller einen Treiber für den Audiokontroller. Wenn nicht kannst du unter Vista auch den XP Treiber benutzen.


----------

